# food for bamboo shrimp?



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Think Fry and SPS coral food. Mine did fine on daphnia and rotifers, although they stayed on the filter outlet or inlet their whole lives.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there any way to increase the amount of live organisms in the tank?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

A sponge over the inlet and no vacuuming would be a good start. You might try a daphnia culture also.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You could also try powdered spirulina mixed with tank water and spot dosed with a syringe.

I've heard of that method before.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Make sure to post what you figure out to do. Mine wont stop foraging through the substrate  They have been doing fine but I wish they would leave the substrate foraging to the other shrimp!


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

When I had them I fed them KORDON (Golden-Gate) frozen blue-green algae & zooplankton plankton. I'd let a little piece melt and then drip it in the filter outlet flow. My other shrimp love the stuff as well.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine always picked up the scraps from whatever I was feeding the other fish in the tank. Any type of food should work well if it is finely crumbled. Some harder foods like Ken's sticks w/ calcium could be crushed up and used. My little guys used to just use their fans to grab whatever out of the water as it floated by.

J


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone have a daphnia culture successfully growing? At first I was put off because I can't really generate green water easily, especially in the Colorado winter. But, now I'm seeing there are all sort of dried foods and some are simple like activated yeast - that is starting to sound easy.

I was thinking about going down to Petco and buying a cheapo 2.5 gallon deal with a built in hood/light and ordering a little culture of monia daphina (because evidently the monia are smaller, and more tolerant of temperature swings) and trying it out. No filter, no heater, just a water change now and then! 

With a 2 or 2.5 gallon tank I should be able to use my tank water from my 55g for water changes without any trouble. They sell a little sieve that I can pour the old water through and hopefully catch a bunch of monia that I can release into my main tank weekly and all the fish will enjoy it. 

Sustainable population, and sounds easy. Has anyone actually tried this???

thanks!


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

I have "vampire shrimp" but they eat the same way bamboo shrimp do. Mine just catches flake fish food. I have a can of ground up fish food (you know the tiny crap left over when you pick out all the good sized flakes) and release some of that under the water near him.

He was white when i bought him. now he's a neat looking half red half blue color. He's a little more shy than bamboo shrimp though. If he even catches me looking at him he moves behind something.


----------



## lnghrngti (Nov 4, 2010)

My Singapore bamboo shrimp is feeding fine and never rakes the substrate, but my African filter shrimp are constantly doing it. Looks like I'll be babying them a bit more with a dropper or something.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Totally new owner here. I tried crumbling an algae wafer into the flow, but I'm not sure how well that worked: lots of chunks on the gravel for the snails to find, maybe not enough in the actual water column. 

Finally I tried placing part of a wafer on the water-polishing grid of the HOB filter, thinking that should provide a constant source of food for filtering. Any reason that shouldn't work?


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

there are many options avaible... 
3 reliaable ones that I have used/use for my fresh water filterfeeders.(clam shrimp,fairy shrimp,triops larvae,fingernail clams,daphnia,copopods,ostracods,bamboo shrimp,vamp shrimp)

1. spriulina powder!!!!! you can buy this for about $14. or $15.00 US in human food grade from many online vendors. mix 1/4'' teaspoon with 1/4 cup water,mix up let stand 15 or 20 min, feed with baster dropper or pip.

2. phyto plan by twolittle fishes inc. I mix same proportions as abovefeed same way

3. if you can set up a tank to run as a green water culture ... just scoop out a cup a cuple times a week add to main tank.


----------

